# Weekend plans .... :D



## milliepops (2 November 2017)

No one else want to do it?! 

What has everyone got planned?

We just toddled off for a lesson which was brilliant fun, a quick confidence boosting run through some stuff which was much needed as Monday's performance had just set off a little confidence wobble. Kira hasn't done anything since Monday so she was firing on all cylinders and really felt like a happy cob  good pep talk afterwards as well which just changed the way I was thinking a bit, so feeling much more positive.  Just what the doctor ordered!

K has a day off tomorrow and I'm going on a jolly, and then on Saturday we have a long arena hired to run through some tests.  then Tuesday we have a show, AM92 and if that goes well.... A100.  YIKES.  That pep talk was well timed!

Hope the weather holds for everyone, look forward to hearing what we all get up to


----------



## Bernster (2 November 2017)

Ah hello MP.  Nice to see this thread, it's my weekly fix!  Sounds like you are having a busy ole time.  Glad the lesson and pep talk went well.

I am continuing on my journey to restore my confidence too.  Really trying to take a more positive approach to my riding.  Realised I tend to reinforce the negative.  Also read a great article on confidence in Horse mag which gave me a little light bulb moment.

Anyhoo, flatwork lesson tonight, sj practice Saturday and primp n clean session after that to get ready for dressage on Sunday.  RC event, Prelim 1.  Kind of learned the test and will run through tonight. Ref confidence, I've only done a few dressage outzings on F and used to get v nervous, but now I feel pretty ok about it, so just goes to show this stuff can be improved.  He's fairly consistent and whilst not a world beater, we tend to get mid/high 60's, if all goes roughly to plan, and I'm happy with that.  Never quite as good as the work we do at home but not far off &#65533;&#65533;

ETA very sad but I'm also excited to be sorting out all my kit this weekend and going shopping for me. Yay.


----------



## {97702} (2 November 2017)

Hacking on Saturday and lesson on Sunday for us, and Im also busy looking for some different things to give us some fun and variety    We really need a confidence boost and some signs of progress so hoping that shows itself soon - it is just me who finds it demoralising riding on my own in a dark (well, obviously floodlit) cold school every evening?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 November 2017)

I am actually going to a comp! M69 and M76 in a hope of our final winter regional points .

Advanced plans are super exciting MP, very jealous!


----------



## j1ffy (2 November 2017)

Good luck with arena hires, competitions and lessons all!

We have the GBPRE champs at Keysoe on Sunday - N39 for Indio (plus my friend who is driving us is going to N37 on him), then E59 on Pocholo. I&#8217;m looking forward to drooling over Iberian ponies all day!


----------



## ester (2 November 2017)

*considers a trip to keysoe on sunday to join in the drooling!


----------



## j1ffy (2 November 2017)

Do it! We&#8217;ll be there from 10-3 at least.


----------



## DabDab (2 November 2017)

j1ffy said:



			Good luck with arena hires, competitions and lessons all!

We have the GBPRE champs at Keysoe on Sunday - N39 for Indio (plus my friend who is driving us is going to N37 on him), then E59 on Pocholo. I&#8217;m looking forward to drooling over Iberian ponies all day!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, have a wonderful time! I was going to take mine this year, but decided at the last minute that it was just too much of a trek from me  maybe next year  

Good luck everyone else, hooray for the new perspective MP and Bernster 

I'm not up to anything much, might try riding the midgety one in a bridle and fitness hacking for the big man.

You're not on your own Lev, sometimes I implore my OH to come out and just stand in the school with me


----------



## Bexx (2 November 2017)

Yay after lurking I can finally join in on this thread! Ernie injured his leg in September last year (soft tissue damage) and on saturday we are going to our first dressage since his injury! Just doing p7 and p13 to build his confidence back up but I'm so excited!


----------



## {97702} (2 November 2017)

DabDab said:



			You're not on your own Lev, sometimes I implore my OH to come out and just stand in the school with me
		
Click to expand...

We had quite a few tawny owls for company tonight


----------



## mudmonkey17 (2 November 2017)

I am working a 23hr shift on Saturday so will be a quick ride and lead before work then Sunday a little hack with the old boy and a jumping lesson with the pony. Not jumped for a few weeks as he has had a little holiday just hacking after a busy summer. We have also never been to this venue before so could be interesting &#129300;


----------



## KautoStar1 (2 November 2017)

Keysoe for the Draught champs.


----------



## JennBags (2 November 2017)

No plans for me. N had almost pulled a shoe off yesterday, the farrier came today so we'll probably have a long hack at the weekend.

Bexx good luck with your first outing in a while! 
Lév, I can't bear to ride in the dark cold evenings, so I get up early and take advantage of the light mornings instead.
Alex and j1ffy,  good luck with your comps
MP hope the practice goes well,  A100 :cool3:
Have fun everyone else


----------



## FfionWinnie (2 November 2017)

Good luck MP shell be ace Im sure. 

I am (drum roll!) taking BOTH my horses including the BIG yin in my newly fixed trailer (which has been off the road for a month effectively grounding anything over 15.2), show jumping. 

Good luck all. Cant believe its almost the weekend again already.


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 November 2017)

Taking the ponies show jumping on Sunday... Max (6 yo) has been consistently clear for his last few outing so hopefully that will carry on. Also taking the new pony, 5 yo Ginny, recently arrived from Ireland.  No idea how she will be. She does not travel well. She loads without protest but sweats up and poos incessantly in the trailer so is clearly stressed by it. So we will leave plenty of time for hay munching outside the trailer after arriving to give her time to settle. And will pull the plug on the jumping if necessary and just take her along for the ride. 

Amber has a lesson tomorrow and I hope I find time to hack her out sometime over the weekend.


----------



## NZJenny (2 November 2017)

It's spring nearly summer here, so things are all go.  Am partying with my work teamies tonight, so tomorrow will be a gentle hack under some shady trees somewhere I think.  Sunday we have a Working Equitation practice day organised.


----------



## [59668] (3 November 2017)

Good luck everyone!

Saturday I am going to do 20 mins in the school and then a little hack, and on Sunday we are going to Baby Cob's first indoor hunter trial   30cms so no pressure.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 November 2017)

Forecast tomorrow is looking rather wet here, so that might put paid to an extended hack from my yard that I was going to do with a friend.

Sunday am poss thinking about doing clear round at localish yard. Havent yet gone back round a set of sj's since our rather major crash in late Sept, tho have hopped a bit of xc.
Will see how the mood takes me, as they don't start till lunchtime & I prefer to head out early!

Good luck to those competing


----------



## Wheels (3 November 2017)

Good luck everyone who is out and about.

Gonna try out a couple of different bits - been riding in a curved but single jointed full cheek because M was not 100% confident in taking the contact forward but we've worked on that and now I think he's ready for a lozenge and/or loose ring


----------



## Lanky Loll (3 November 2017)

Good luck all  easy one for us as I've been away with work all week and small has developed a social life (the cheek of it) so will be ferrying him around mostly.  Ginger will get some hacking in and might see if i can find us some water to play in.


----------



## claracanter (3 November 2017)

Good luck everyone. 
Think I will give Saturday a miss due to the forecast. 
Sunday, I will hack both boys and same as last week try and get a sane canter out of Ted as part of his rehab.


----------



## GermanyJo (3 November 2017)

Asphodel has finally stopped coughing!  So we will be ' rolling' around trying to reduce the flab which has appeared due to less work, hopefully hacking tomorrow if the weather is kind, then schooling session on Sunday. Dressage lesson on Monday. 
Good luck to everyone who are out and about in the next days


----------



## milliepops (3 November 2017)

so my little jolly while Kira was having a day off was quite productive... new pony alert   Meet Soli, she's vaguely related to Millie and when I saw her in the sale catalogue I thought we should pop over for a look... she's as green as grass but seems very sweet.


----------



## GermanyJo (3 November 2017)

Congratulations!!  she looks lovely, how old is she?


----------



## milliepops (3 November 2017)

thanks, I'm quite taken already, she's 7 but a real baby.  She had a long journey today to the sale and then climbed straight onto my lorry, so she's quite tired.. hopefully she will still be sweet and kind in the morning when she's had a rest!


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 November 2017)

Woohoo MP.


----------



## Bernster (3 November 2017)

You did not, MP!!  Haha.  Congrats.look forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## DirectorFury (3 November 2017)

New horse looks lovely MP . Good luck to all out and about.
Marking for me on Saturday (250 reports to mark by Monday, <cries>) and then I said I'd go and play photog for a friend and her horse - she's doing an art degree and painting him this weekend for one of the modules and needs some posh photos. Might find time to wave at the 2 M's if I can catch up on my research work as well. Hoping Maddie will be coming back into work in 2 weeks.


----------



## FBDD (3 November 2017)

Milliepops, I think I'm in need of one of those pep talks! Can I order one by any chance? Lol. 

So, after a challenging day....mentally....I'm planning on spending time tidying up my new yard I've just bought &#128522;


----------



## Wheels (3 November 2017)

Lovely milliepops.  She looks very sweet


----------



## Fiona (3 November 2017)

Wow milliepops... Love the new pony  All details please. Did you go to a Welsh sale?   Did you ride her beforehand?   So exciting....

My 6yo and I took his pony for indoor school hire yesterday,    and for the first time ever he jumped a full course of 60cm and a single fence of more than 70.  He was so pleased with himself...

Wish I had been able to bring Fionn too but hubby wasn't able to get home from work in time. 

Planning to clip son's pony at the weekend and have one jumping session and one hack. Also visit my TB who is turned out for the winter and give her a good brush,   and go shopping for a new skull hat. 

We competed both days last weekend so planning to be more laid back this weekend and get some jobs done too..

Good luck everyone competing....

Fiona


----------



## DabDab (3 November 2017)

She looks nice MP  
So exciting that you've finally got another to play with again.
So...details....how tall, what sort of breeding?


----------



## milliepops (3 November 2017)

Ahh thanks guys,  she's cute but a bit eyes on stalks at the moment.  
DD she is 7,  but really really green.  Related to Millie  sire is Pik Polo,  Hann x. About 15.1, rather weedy but I think she has the basis of a nice horse


----------



## iknowmyvalue (3 November 2017)

Congrats on your new one MP, she looks lovely! And good luck to everyone out and about this weekend  

FINALLY I can join in on this thread again, today I rode Henry for the first time in 6 weeks   (I've been stuck away at uni  ) 

We started the weekend today with a fab SJ rally. Last time we went to this venue I couldn't even get him in the arena! Tonight he was (mostly!) fabulous! There were monsters in one corner, but to be fair to the boy it is really creepy in that corner (you can see over the wall into this area where they just chuck all sorts of stuff). His canter has come on so much since the last time I sat on him, so much smoother and more balanced, he really seems to be maturing in his frame and jumping technique. We were working on a course and there were a few meatier fences and he felt great, so very happy with him  

Tomorrow we're off for a bit of stressage! We have PC Dengie qualifiers in 2wks so getting some practice in. Doing P1 and P18. Hopefully he'll be good! It will be my first time competing in my new(ish) dressage saddle, and I'm excited! 

Sunday we're off out again, but this time for bloodhounding! I'm looking forward to seeing how he's improved on the hunting field, as his sharer has been taking him every weekend for the last 6 weeks. 

Considering I've sat on a horse once in the last 6wks, I'm not sure I'm actually going to be able to walk on Monday


----------



## rosiesowner (4 November 2017)

Nothing too interesting going on here. I had a rare night out last night and so have spent the morning recovering... I'll hop on her this afty and after work tomorrow. Everyone, enjoy your plans!


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 November 2017)

So I took my two horses show jumping. 

The Bay team. 







Immediately we got there I renamed them the Neigh Team. He only calls on the trailer and she only calls off the trailer so my first ride was slightly fraught. Did shut up eventually but fgs!







Help, help, HELP, Im all here by myself and youre in there and Im out here and help!!

So first round on Tullia, wasnt exactly restful for me but luckily had got ready far too early so she had a mammoth schooling session which got her concentrating on things other than her lover. 













Just one unfortunate fence down in the JO but she was very fast and finished 4th. I love riding this horse she is so much fun. 

Onto Mr Professional. 

Complete silence once he was under saddle and she was in the trailer. 

He did everything he was told as he always does. New husk boots. They are quite good but not as good as they claim as he wasnt hot but his legs still had sweat under them! 

Practiced our dressage too. Softmints definitely seem to be working to stop him grinding his teeth. He had a fence down too in the first round tho but it was my fault for strangling the canter but I was pleased that we went out and jumped for the first time in 4 months. The 55 fences looked small (they did not before!), riding Tullia is helping me ride him, I think I got the canter back after that. 








All in all a great day.


----------



## {97702} (5 November 2017)

Fantastic  lesson today which has made me breathe a massive sigh of relief and feel like we ARE getting somewhere   We managed (after a couple of attempts) a left turn in left canter then over some canter poles without falling over/breaking into trot. This might sound very basic but Jensen and I have been struggling so much with his canter, particularly left canter, I was delighted!!! 

Added to this my YO has said she will ride him a couple of times this week to improve his canter - I hope he realises how honoured he is  

Rather funny conversation with my trainer too, me complaining as usual that Im not getting results quickly enough I see V riding her 4 and 5 year olds and they look brilliant  my trainer: not wishing to be rude but you arent an Olympic level rider..... nothing like having things put into perspective  

Today has finally made me slap myself very hard, realise what I have got in terms of fantastic tuition and a little horse who tries really hard to overcome some long standing muscular problems. We will get there, and to know it will be all my own work (with a LOT of help!) is the best feeling


----------



## nikicb (5 November 2017)

Oh wow, loving the new girl MP - can't wait to see you do your magic on her. 
Sounds like a good day out FW.
Lev - it seems as though you are making great progress, and most especially around not being too hard on yourself.  

Cassie and I did something new today - horse agility!  It was good fun and the only thing she had an issue with really was the fact that one of the other horses was wearing a rug while in the school.  I know this is the issue as she was exactly the same when she saw a horse warming up in an exercise sheet the other day.  She literally stops dead and stares, snorts, leaps around and generally cannot believe it.  Rugs are perfectly acceptable in the field, stable, lorry, etc., but not in the school.  Rollseyes.   Anyway, I cobbled together a few snippets if anyone is interested:  

https://www.facebook.com/CassieCamCo/videos/977679839037710/

And a photo of her walking across the noisy plastic bottles without a care in the world.....







I hope to do some of this with Cam next year.  I know a few asked about my plans for him on the last thread, but rather than resurrect that.....  He is sound in the field and happily walks out for three miles once a week or so.  I don't have any plans to bring him back into ridden work currently as I just don't want to do irreparable damage now he is so comfortable.  So my plans are to bring him home just before the Spring grass starts coming through (1st March is my vague aim).  Then do straightness training, horse agility and may be some low key in hand showing if I can face the cleaning job.  Just fun stuff really that we can enjoy together.  Then I will probably chuck him back out again end of September/October for the winter.  He gained more weight this summer than last and I don't want him gaining any more.  Plus I miss having him at home, but don't really need an extra stable to muck out in the winter, so I think it's a good compromise.  Gratuitous picture of him from yesterday at sunset.  







PS sorry pics are huge, I used Tinypic, but tiny they are not!!


----------



## {97702} (5 November 2017)

Thanks nikicb   Lovely pictures, a friend has done some of the sort of training you have done with Cassie and really enjoyed it, I think Jensen would have a fit if I asked him to walk across plastic bottles    And a gorgeous picture of Cam too, he is stunning


----------



## nikicb (5 November 2017)

Lévrier;13664114 said:
			
		


			Thanks nikicb   Lovely pictures, a friend has done some of the sort of training you have done with Cassie and really enjoyed it, I think Jensen would have a fit if I asked him to walk across plastic bottles    And a gorgeous picture of Cam too, he is stunning
		
Click to expand...

I mean it about being hard on yourself, I can be exactly the same.  Thank you - yes would recommend the horse agility.  It was a diverse group - me with Cassie, a mum with her children's pony that was too small for her to ride but she wanted to do stuff with, a lady with a falabella cross, and a lady with a cob (the rug wearing horse!!) who admitted to having ridden confidence issues so this was their thing.  Maybe you should have a go with Jensen - he might surprise you!  And thank you, Cam is gorgeous, both inside and out.    x


----------



## Bernster (5 November 2017)

Am gonna have another crack at seeing if I can get a pic to work!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.1738289451657.2093834.1071241216&type=3

Nope, still not sure I've worked it out. Anyway, had a nice day out to RC dressage, almost managed some sleep last night, the boy wasn't too filthy this morning and his plaits stayed in.  Walmed up lovely but couldn't keep it up in the ring.  Messed up a couple of elements but generally v pleased with how we did given we haven't done many tests. Better score and result than I'd expected so had a genuine jaw dropping moment when we got 70% and 1st.  I even managed an 8 for rider position, never had that before. Lessons are most def paying off!


----------



## nikicb (5 November 2017)

Bernster said:



			Am gonna have another crack at seeing if I can get a pic to work!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.1738289451657.2093834.1071241216&type=3

Nope, still not sure I've worked it out. Anyway, had a nice day out to RC dressage, almost managed some sleep last night, the boy wasn't too filthy this morning and his plaits stayed in.  Walmed up lovely but couldn't keep it up in the ring.  Messed up a couple of elements but generally v pleased with how we did given we haven't done many tests. Better score and result than I'd expected so had a genuine jaw dropping moment when we got 70% and 1st.  I even managed an 8 for rider position, never had that before. Lessons are most def paying off!
		
Click to expand...

Here you go Bernster!  Fantastic results!  Well done you and F.  xx


----------



## Bernster (5 November 2017)

Bess you, I have no clue what I'm doing wrong haha.  The horse agility looks like great fun, and really good for their brains I should think. Glad you may get to have more Cam fun too.

Lev, sounds like awesome progress, well done. You and I have similar brains and need to sort them out I think!

And glad you had a good albeit noisy outing FM!  Great that both horses are doing great things for your riding.


----------



## milliepops (5 November 2017)

Fab pic Bernster,  great result!  Also loving cassie and the Neigh Team's adventures 

I had my first sit on the newbie who has been renamed Salty (i know a Soli already and not enamoured with the name but this is close enough  )

Had my OH as a ground anchor for a few laps and then i was unclipped and we bobbled round by ourselves for a bit. So far so good,  just like riding a 3 year old but that's  fine,  she was keen and interested so hopefully it'll continue in that vein 

[video=youtube_share;HvMK2eGDG0w]https://youtu.be/HvMK2eGDG0w[/video]


----------



## {97702} (5 November 2017)

She looks to have a lovely active trot MP - how exciting for you   Could you just speak to your OH about avoiding silhouettes when filming though please    I hope she continues to be well behaved


----------



## {97702} (5 November 2017)

Bernster said:



			Bess you, I have no clue what I'm doing wrong haha.  The horse agility looks like great fun, and really good for their brains I should think. Glad you may get to have more Cam fun too.

Lev, sounds like awesome progress, well done. You and I have similar brains and need to sort them out I think!

And glad you had a good albeit noisy outing FM!  Great that both horses are doing great things for your riding.
		
Click to expand...

Bernster this is my profile pic now


----------



## milliepops (5 November 2017)

Lévrier;13664244 said:
			
		


			She looks to have a lovely active trot MP - how exciting for you   Could you just speak to your OH about avoiding silhouettes when filming though please    I hope she continues to be well behaved
		
Click to expand...

Hehe only window of opportunity to get in the school was 8.30 am and the sun wasn't high enough by then


----------



## Bernster (5 November 2017)

Lev, that's the spirit!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 November 2017)

Good day at the office despite Topazs best wild child antics!







All done for medium winter regionals now, clever carriage horse!


----------



## Bernster (6 November 2017)

Oh fab clever girl indeed AH, both of you in fact!  She's better at modelling rosettes.  She's had more practice &#65533;&#65533;. Finnegan tried to eat his &#128580;


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 November 2017)

Thanks all. 

Well done Bernster. Think you need to add your link in between the ] [ of this with no spaces - 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Nice result AH!

MP she looks great for a first shot you must be chuffed with her. 

Hacked both out by 11am yesterday (and daughter hacked two others). Rather pleased with ourselves lol. 

Went to a family party lunch and as I arrived got a message saying the ponies on the hill had escaped and I would have to come (2 hours away and I was wearing heels!). Luckily they got them back in (twice) and reinforced the fence. Its not even my horse thats breaking out its one Im looking after for a friend. Very annoying and today will be spent on that no doubt. As well as some crawling to people who got them back in for me.  Never had an escape before grrrr!


----------



## ihatework (6 November 2017)

Millipops, how dare you sneak a new horse announcement into a routine thread. Naughty! Salty looks super, and a very sensible size as well


----------



## milliepops (6 November 2017)

ihatework said:



			Millipops, how dare you sneak a new horse announcement into a routine thread. Naughty! Salty looks super, and a very sensible size as well 

Click to expand...


ha!  I didn't really want to do a big post until I know what I've got!!  Bit of a heart ruling head impulse thing, didn't even see her trot up at the sale so very much still finding out about her.  I've been told she can buck and tipped the previous owner off so I'm not counting my chickens yet... but she does appear to be a kind mare and so far seems like a good bet.


----------



## ihatework (6 November 2017)

milliepops said:




ha!  I didn't really want to do a big post until I know what I've got!!  Bit of a heart ruling head impulse thing, didn't even see her trot up at the sale so very much still finding out about her.  I've been told she can buck and tipped the previous owner off so I'm not counting my chickens yet... but she does appear to be a kind mare and so far seems like a good bet.
		
Click to expand...

TIs a good job you said because I was just told of a mare that needs gone asap and I was going to message you. Want a 3rd?!


----------



## j1ffy (6 November 2017)

It looks like lots of people have had a great weekend! MP - Salty looks absolutely lovely, I look forward to following her progress 

We also had a great weekend at the GBPRE champs, ending up with a 7th place for Indio (just 0.8% behind second) in N39 and 4th place for Pocholo in E59. Love my boys!!



















The rosettes are the wrong way around in that last one but you get the idea


----------



## Bernster (6 November 2017)

We do, you got some nice frillies there!  Well done both boys looking lovely. Are they typical of PRE?  I don't know much about the breed/type.


----------



## j1ffy (6 November 2017)

Bernster said:



			We do, you got some nice frillies there!  Well done both boys looking lovely. Are they typical of PRE?  I don't know much about the breed/type.
		
Click to expand...

There are two PRE 'types' (being simplistic!) these days - Pocholo is typical of the more traditional baroque type, he's small, muscly and compact with lots of knee action. Indio is more typical of the more modern 'sports horse' type, being lighter and taller (still not very big though!) and greater scope in his movement. They also have different temperaments, with Pocholo being the cockiest horse I've ever met whereas Indio is more of a worrier. They are both incredibly kind and generous though and lovely 'people' - that was something I noticed at the champs, the horse box park was very relaxed and all the horses I saw seemed to love cuddles with their owners!


----------



## Alibear (7 November 2017)

Didn't post the before but I'd like to share the afters. 
Did a ranch trail clinic with Daisy on Saturday, solid gates no problem, nor are wooden bridges or odd tree branches lying about, did have a melt down at the two foot high green wooden cacti bending poles but got over it to the point of finding it high fun to shimmy her quarters across to knock them over with her hind girth straps. We can even tow a log around behind us on a rope which takes a lot more arm strength that I'd expected!
Daisy usually doesn't like ropes... Also I am now the proud owner of a saddle that fits her and brought her home on Saturday after the clinic. Fireworks kicked off just as I was unloading, but she wasn't bothered. 
Sunday first lunge in a while and she soon remembered what that was about , then a little pootle in the outdoor school and then off for a good hack round the farm with our hacking buddy, I think that's 5 times we've hacked now? She didn't put a foot wrong and discovered a big walk to keep up with the other horse. 
So all in all a pretty good weekend, now to try and keep up the good work.


----------



## Bernster (7 November 2017)

Can I just have a moan about my complete inability to post pics please?  I did what FW said, and posted in another thread, and it is now showing a little blank square.  Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Bernster (8 November 2017)

Sigh


----------



## j1ffy (8 November 2017)

Bernster said:



			Can I just have a moan about my complete inability to post pics please?  I did what FW said, and posted in another thread, and it is now showing a little blank square.  Grrrrrrr.
		
Click to expand...

That's odd - normally if it works, it works! I did what FW said on my post above, using photos from Facebook, and it worked


----------



## Bernster (8 November 2017)

j1ffy said:



			That's odd - normally if it works, it works! I did what FW said on my post above, using photos from Facebook, and it worked 

Click to expand...

I feel old!  Only managed it once now using imgur, but I can't repeat it.  Doesn't work with Flickr or Facebook, even having changed settings to public for photo.  Double sigh.


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 November 2017)

Bernster said:



			Can I just have a moan about my complete inability to post pics please?  I did what FW said, and posted in another thread, and it is now showing a little blank square.  Grrrrrrr.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that and I even checked you had them and it looked right. Are you getting the link from the full size image on FB not via a FB app?  Like if youre on your phone open Facebook in a browser instead of the app, then press view full size then thats the link you copy.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 November 2017)

milliepops said:



			Fab pic Bernster,  great result!  Also loving cassie and the Neigh Team's adventures 

I had my first sit on the newbie who has been renamed Salty (i know a Soli already and not enamoured with the name but this is close enough  )

Had my OH as a ground anchor for a few laps and then i was unclipped and we bobbled round by ourselves for a bit. So far so good,  just like riding a 3 year old but that's  fine,  she was keen and interested so hopefully it'll continue in that vein 

[video=youtube_share;HvMK2eGDG0w]https://youtu.be/HvMK2eGDG0w[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Well that was sneaky!  She looks cracking


----------



## milliepops (8 November 2017)

JFTD said:



			Well that was sneaky!  She looks cracking 

Click to expand...

Hasn't put a foot wrong so far... had vet for teeth and jabs done today, chip matches the passport etc and her heart and eyes are working  so it's looking good for now


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 November 2017)

JFTD said:



			Well that was sneaky!  She looks cracking 

Click to expand...




milliepops said:



			Hasn't put a foot wrong so far... had vet for teeth and jabs done today, chip matches the passport etc and her heart and eyes are working  so it's looking good for now 

Click to expand...

Weve got the 3 orange baby mare musketeers between us now. (Ok mine is not quite as orange as you girls but orange enough I think lol).


----------



## JFTDWS (8 November 2017)

milliepops said:



			Hasn't put a foot wrong so far... had vet for teeth and jabs done today, chip matches the passport etc and her heart and eyes are working  so it's looking good for now 

Click to expand...

Excellent! She looks like you're going to have another high flyer  I haven't had mine's chip checked yet - I just eyeballed and went "yea sounds about right" as I read the description in the passport.  Bad form!  



FfionWinnie said:



			We&#8217;ve got the 3 orange baby mare musketeers between us now. (Ok mine is not quite as orange as you girls but orange enough I think lol).
		
Click to expand...

Ha, the orange musketeers - sound a bit like a protestant terrorist group :eek3:


----------



## milliepops (8 November 2017)

JFTD said:



			Ha, the orange musketeers - sound a bit like a protestant terrorist group :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

      

I sort of think we should adopt it though...


----------



## JFTDWS (8 November 2017)

Not gonna lie, it works for me!


----------



## hopscotch bandit (8 November 2017)

Going to YHL on Saturday and a nice long hack on Sunday somewhere a bit different.


----------



## Bernster (8 November 2017)

hopscotch bandit said:



			Going to YHL on Saturday and a nice long hack on Sunday somewhere a bit different.
		
Click to expand...

Too early!  We're still debating last week. And I'm taking this thread off track by fiddling with pictures. Soz &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## milliepops (8 November 2017)

Bernster said:



			Too early!  We're still debating last week. And I'm taking this thread off track by fiddling with pictures. Soz &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

still no joy Bernster?!


----------



## Bernster (8 November 2017)

milliepops said:



			still no joy Bernster?!
		
Click to expand...

I *might* have cracked it, with a little more messing around and thx to FWs tips. It really shouldn't be so hard though should it.

Let's see...(and throw yet more folks off onto the wrong WPlans thread!)


----------



## Bernster (8 November 2017)

Whoooop, get me &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## milliepops (8 November 2017)

yay! photos ahoy!


----------



## Bernster (8 November 2017)

milliepops said:



			yay! photos ahoy!
		
Click to expand...

We'd better do something interesting then, to merit pics &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 November 2017)

It was AH who told me how to do it


----------



## HufflyPuffly (8 November 2017)

Oo me? Go me doing something useful!! :lol:


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 November 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			Oo me? Go me doing something useful!! :lol:
		
Click to expand...


Training the whole of HHO one numpty at a time...


----------



## Bernster (8 November 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			Training the whole of HHO one numpty at a time... 

Click to expand...

Haha, it's a job for life at this rate &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## HufflyPuffly (8 November 2017)

Gives me something to be useful for :lol:.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 November 2017)

Bernster said:



			I *might* have cracked it, with a little more messing around and thx to FWs tips. It really shouldn't be so hard though should it.

Let's see...(and throw yet more folks off onto the wrong WPlans thread!)






Click to expand...

Totally worth it though - it's a lovely photo!


----------



## Bernster (8 November 2017)

You're gonna get fed up of me now.  But in my defence this was actually from last weekend's outing!  Clean pony. Sticky out (rider) toes.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 November 2017)

So clean you blend into the background...  camouflage!


----------

